# Automatic Shifter button stuck



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

Still haven't gotten my Goat back from the resto guy, but he mentioned the automatic shifter button was stuck down inside the knob. I knew that because the previous owner said it needed a new shifter cable. Wrong apparently. My resto guy said the shifter cable is fine, the button is just stuck. One can move the shifter down, but it obviously isn't the way it should be. I wanted to order parts before I got the car back. 

Any idea why the button would be sticking? Replacement parts recommendations?

thanks in advance.

Dan


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It may just be a broken spring in the shifter for the detent.


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

There is a parts breakdown of the shifter knob and parts in both the Ames catalog (p251) and the "GTO restoration manual" but I don't see a spring in it. That's kinda why I posted the question. Looks like just some retaining clips and a washer. Intuition would say a spring is stuck or broke but I just don't see it in the breakdown. huh? 

I'll just take er apart when I get it. It still drives fine but its one of those things that bugs you.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

When I was putting mine back together several days ago, I ran into something similar. The button was extremely tight inside the shifter knob. Weird - they'd been sitting apart inside a plastic bin for --- 20+ years? and I know they are the correct original parts. I still have no explanation for what happened but there was no way it would have worked correctly assembled like that. I rigged up a mandrel so I could spin the button with a drill, and used sand paper to slowly cut some material off the circumference of the button until it would slide freely up and down inside the knob. That took care of it.

Bear


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

@Bear.. So interesting you say that. I talked on the phone an hour or so ago with "Percy" from Percy's Pontiac Parts and he said that 99% of the time, the shifter swells and the button just gets stuck. Apparently a common problem. He recommended silicone or WD40 around the button and let it sit for a few hours.. Then pry up gently and sand down the button as you did.. 

Awesome! Hope that works with mine. Apparently the springs are difficult to find.

thanks for the info!

Dan


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Whaddya know... I didn't realize this was a common problem. I did figure out a trick to get the button out though once it's stuck. Take a pair of right angle snap ring pliers and release the snap ring that's on the bottom of the knob, then you can slide the snap ring down the shift lever a little bit and that will allow you to likewise push the knob down on the lever also. Doing that should pop the button out.

Bear


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

wanted to post the solution to my shifter problem in case anyone searches for this issue in the future. The spring had come out of the holding slot below the shifter.. Clicked er in to place and the shifter is like new.


----------

